# Old school 2Coolers post up!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Remember the old yellow board with rolling script about 7-8 years ago?

Roll call time! 

As for me, my original handle was Biff. Then it changed to Flounder Flinger and then to what it is now. I sometimes wonder whatever happened to folks like Vern, Rusted hooks I belive his handle was. Joe, Medulla762? Reelwoman I think was the first here I talked too and the first to call me a potlicker!  Love ya Kim and Ed! lol

The first 2coolers I met were MT Stringer, Walking Jack and CoolChange at the west end of SLP dang near under the bridge when a bull tide allmost took my tent out while I was in it! 

Later we had some warehouse musical jams where we would all get together and simply put, party! Post up if you were there and have some pics. 

And then the beach gatherings. Most stories can't be told in public. :slimer:

Post up if you go WAY back!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I had to miss the infamous 1st gathering orchestrated by Hardhead at the "washing machine" in Drum Bay. I believe the first I met anyone from 2cool (Coolchange) was maybe at a mini gathering at the surfside jetty park.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Met a bunch of 2 coolers at the second shrimp boat and the Port A Gathering.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Gary, Joe aka Medulla762 is alive and well. He and I are neighbors and he does`nt 
have internet access at home. Joe has come a long way since his first few posts
as a newbie.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I have many pics from the warehouse jams.....man, I miss those times! I will look through the desktop later on and post some up. Got some pics of the beach gathering during the storm when Vitamin Sea's tent came undone and started rolling us down the sand.....too much fun!

Some of the old yeller board members got fed up with all the childish antics that have been going in the past few years. Man, if they only knew how good it was back then compared to what it is today. I understand the growth...but jeez...here lately, TTMB seems to be attracting morons. I think back then...everyone knew everyone and it made it much better than some idiot posting up sitting behind the keyboard trying to stir the pot anonymously. 

I have alot of memories of the "good old" days though....I wouldn't trade them for anything. I have met a bunch of good people here and will be forever grateful.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First person I met was Walking Jack at one of the surfside beach gatherings. I didn't know anyone else. I came from that other board that we don't talk about, right after Mont started the 2cool boards. Been to a lot of the gatherings and met lots of good folks because of these boards.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I need more cowbell


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NOT TRYING TO STIR THE POT!!!


Why is everyones join date the same.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> Gary, Joe aka Medulla762 is alive and well. He and I are neighbors and he does`nt
> have internet access at home. Joe has come a long way since his first few posts
> as a newbie.


Could you do me a favor and tell him I said hello? He took me fishing and taught me a few things when I was a noob. Thanks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> NOT TRYING TO STIR THE POT!!!
> 
> Why is everyones join date the same.


Server crash, made everyone re-register


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Because the servers have crashed a couple of times and everything was lost.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I remember,.................well,..............never mind







! Carry on y'all , Guy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm proud to be one of Walkin Jack's best friends. CF?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> I remember,.................well,..............never mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea me too :smile:


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I been around for a while...been to a couple of gatherings. Noticed that the old CCCF board is still around but not getting much action.
Glad to see that we still call Access Road 5-6 "Sam's Beach"...he was a heluva guy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> I have many pics from the warehouse jams.....man, I miss those times! I will look through the desktop later on and post some up. Got some pics of the beach gathering during the storm when Vitamin Sea's tent came undone and started rolling us down the sand.....too much fun!
> 
> Some of the old yeller board members got fed up with all the childish antics that have been going in the past few years. Man, if they only knew how good it was back then compared to what it is today. I understand the growth...but jeez...here lately, TTMB seems to be attracting morons. I think back then...everyone knew everyone and it made it much better than some idiot posting up sitting behind the keyboard trying to stir the pot anonymously.
> 
> I have alot of memories of the "good old" days though....I wouldn't trade them for anything. I have met a bunch of good people here and will be forever grateful.


I was there when the tent went down and that was one very scary weekend. And it was my fault. I'm the one who rolled into Sams Beach and said the coast was clear on the phone. I knew A TS was coming but when I got there the storm was nowhere to be seen. Within minutes I caught a 53 and a 40" Bull and got really excited and got on the cell phone! I made a bad judgment call that weekend. I think everyone else knew the risks though.

Call me.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

First 2cooler I met was probably Johnboat or Coolchange at the POC Gathering put on by Rusted Hooks and Farmer Jim back in 2000. Met Johnboat first and started talking to him as Coolchange and him were going fishing with us the next day. Didn't quite know what I had gotten myself into by inviting this big bald biker looking guy on the boat, but he ended up being a pretty good mate. 

Really do miss the gatherings as they were a ton a fun and a great way to put faces with handles.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

First person I met from the board back in 2000 was Hard Head...and no, not at the "Maytag" lol.

TH


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

Been lurking with ocassional post since the beginning.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I was at the Maytag...*

And have been here ever since then...Gary my friend...My son Alex stills talks about the warehouse jam I took him to...Vic


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Longer than most, and not near as long as some. I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I'm still here, although I made only one gathering at TCD. Rainy and cold that day.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Gary, I passed your "hey & hello" to Joe and he said, " back at ya". Have a good one.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This goes back a few years. Who can name everyone in the pic?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I was on the old, old board for awhile and left before Mont started 2cool. I remembered some of the folks handles when I got here like WJ, Sylabiss, Waypoint and a bunch more. Y'all remember Dunk? He was a wealth of boat knowledge. Also Wahoo Bob.. he was a hoot.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Still here....Still Walkin' Jack.....Still can't get enough. I am one of the Refugees from that other board. I didn't make it over here the first day but I think it was about a week and reel woman called me on the phone and told me about Mont and what he had set up. Been here ever since. I already knew the "refugees" and had met a few of them before TTMB got started. I have watched with amazement as we grew from a small group of about 30 or so folks that mostly already knew each other to the monster 2cool has become with over 30,000 members. There is no other place like 2cool in the cyber world or the real one either for that matter. I have made friends that will last for my lifetime. Been places and done things that I never would have had the opportunity to. Very few things have had a greater effect on my life that 2cool fishing. 

I think this is a great opportunity for ALL TTMBers to thank Mont for saving us from the Yanks and giving us a sho' nuff Texas home. It has been quite a rided.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Been here since the yeller board days.....first 2cooler's that I met were at the downtown lunches that we had back in 1999/2000, then at gatherings....been awhile since I made a gathering though. Most memorable was getting blown out at TCD and having a memorable breakfast with Walkin Jack and CoolChange.....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Logged on the first time back in '00 or '01 when SCA first started. Kevin Loessberg told me about this board. Went to two Gatherings at Aransas Pass and Port A. First person I ran into at the map party was Speckboy, an old schoolmate. Never forget the first time I saw Mont in person, I looked up and went "Gawww." LOL 

I haven't even peeked at the dubya m board in quite a while. Ain't no loss there.

Adios,
Pablo


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes sir, I'm proud to say I'm one of the originals. Even though I ride more than fish now I remember the first gathering at the Maytags. Hardhead and I worked in the same building and I'm also proud to say I hosted the first Texas City Dike gathering and took home the trophy for the "Place Foot in Mouth" award given proudly to me by Reel Women for my stance on Blonde jokes..BAWAHAHAH!

One more item to pat myself on the back, I produced the first Sheepy bumper stickers with help from another 2Cooler however I don't remember who it was? He helped with the design and I got them developed. I think I still have a couple of the originals in my garage. Hey Monty, what do you think they're worth if you autograph them?

Been a long time and one heck of a ride. I hope it continues and god bless 2Cool!

Proud to be, the one and original, Shallow Minded, aka Steve Spillar.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I wasn't here then, but I can kinda see what it has progressed from.........

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://2coolfishing.com

Enjoy.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

scwine said:


> I wasn't here then, but I can kinda see what it has progressed from.........
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://2coolfishing.com
> 
> Enjoy.


That brought back some memorys


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I don't know when I showed up zactly.....been awhile though. I left that first place and drifted to Edgar Lovett's site then here.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Been here for a pretty good while. Not since Mont started the whole thing, but since 2000 or so. That's when the idiots who run galveston started to move to close more beaches to cars and TOBA came to be.

Mont and the early members of 2cool were, and have been, the greatest supporters of TOBA since our whole thing began. And, I have been hanging around here ever since.

Mont, CoolChange, WJ, FlounderFlinger, Stargazer, Megabite, Neverenough, MissDixie, TXFishfinder, Darrell, Hooked UP, and countles others (just can't remember all of the handles right now for all of you who matter!). Without Mont and this website, TOBA would not have had the impact that it has had concerning beach access issues. - Thanks!

Tom


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Was in on a Shrimp Boat crushing in AP*

I got in on a Shrimp Boat party in Aransas Pass a long time ago. Made a few trips to the dump. Fiberglass is tuff to wash off. lol Snagged ,Heavy Dee, Mont of course and many others were there for the AP boat party. That was a long two days of hard labor.

Been in time out a few times but been here a long time. LOL


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Ive been here since it started, probably mostly lurking tho... 
I wonder if *** is still a bad word here..


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Been around since the ole yellow days...had more time back then to post when I was a cubicle drone, heh. I had my first i-net encounter with somebody named "Rusted Hooks" (Vern) on the Copano Pier back in 99 or 2000. Was my first time meeting somebody from the net. I gave my wife my location and a time that I would call her incase I didn't show up, haha. Went on to fish with Vern a few more times after that, and met some lifetime friends all cause of this board. Thanks Mont. I even helped host the TXG4 .... i've got a few pics round here that I gotta find and post. It was the Port A Gathering. Good times........


Seabass


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

hahaa... I guess so.. w-em-i

such fond memories of that horrible site but glad that because of it we have 2cool now!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

It's been so long it seems like forever. Bannsville was a hard place to hang out. Over there in that land far away. Long nights, frequent meltdowns from the village idiot, momma sohn staying on Mont's rear, threads deleted on a hourly bases, Trouthunter dressed up like a big floating bouy, HH swimming in circles, EJ trying to preach to us about the do's and don'ts,superman telling us all about where the trout roam. Geez i could go on and on. Then someone cracked a whole in the gates from bannsvile. Well we all migrated in the bright light from the darlside. We got smiley faces! Got to post pictures and so on. lol

To the past!


A long long time ago
I can still remember how that music used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance 
That I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while
But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died

So, bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die


Did you write the Book of Love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so
Do you believe in rock n' roll
Can music save your mortal soul
And can you teach me how to dance real slow
Well, I know that you're in love with him
'Cause I saw you dancin' in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man, I dig those rhythm & blues
I was a lonely, teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died
I started singin'


Now for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rollin' stone
But that's not how it used to be
When the Jester sang for the King and Queen
In a coat he borrowed from James Dean
In a voice that came from you and me 
Oh, and while the King was looking down
The Jester stole his thorny crown
The courtroom was adjourned
No verdict was returned
And while Lenin read a book on Marx
The quartet practiced in the park
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died 
We were singin'


Helter Skelter in a summer swelter
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter
Eight miles high and falling fast
It landed foul on the grass
The players tried for a forward pass
With the Jester on the sidelines in a cast
Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While the Sergeants played a marching tune
We all got up to dance
Oh but we never got the chance
'Cause the players tried to take the field
The marching band refused to yield
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died
We started singing


Oh, and there we were, all in one place
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again
So come on, Jack, be nimble, Jack be quick
Jack Flash sat on a candlestick
'Cause fire is the devils only friend
Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage
No angel born in Hell 
Could break that Satan's spell
And as flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite
I saw Satan laughing with delight
The day the music died
He was singing


I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play

And in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
The church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire most
The Father, Son and the Holy Ghost
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died
And they were singin'



Bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levy
But the levy was dry
And them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die

They were singin'
Bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levy
But the levy was dry
And them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die

Thanks you old timers for all the good threads and when being reself was good enuff! 

Watermelon,BlackDiamond,Bad Seed,etc! etc! etc! lol


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Been here since its inception years ago,back then I could fish all day everyday....dang real life sucks!!


I like the post I made a year or so ago cracking a joke on Havens, and I got a few hook line and sinkers on those folks who haven't been around for too long.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> .... Joe aka Medulla762 is alive and well. .... he does`nt have internet access at home. Joe has come a long way since his first few posts
> as a newbie.


Yessir he is and yes he has!! It's a shame 2Cool is blocked at his work. I really enjoy his reports and food ****. 

I initially signed up just before the "The Crash of '04". Came back after the rebuild and have been here ever since. :cheers:


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Fresh2Salt, same join date as the others...

My first 2cool contact was Rusted Hooks (Vern). He invited me to his house one day for a "mini" gathering where I met Coolchange, Shortchange, Speckboy, Aubrey who's handle had something to with Bass and his wife Karen. From then on I was hooked. 

Met lots of great people and hope we can have a Port A gathering again soon so's I can meet some more.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I remember that day well, but many of the names escape my memory. Havens came to the rescue with the Tecate' beers.

I started the whole Gathering deal and look how it exploded into a huge family of friends! The first TXG1 was held at the old Maytag washing machine at Drum Bay. People who didn't know the code would always ask what/where we were talking about when referring to the Maytag. lol I can remember when TTMB was going to hold a clean up day at the Maytag and haul off all the debris from our then sacred fishing hole. I called the County and asked for their help and dang if they didn't clean up the entire area for us, including our precious Maytag.

I remember fishing with Trouthunter and his son Sterling that 1st time in POC and spanking them on their home waters. lol I caught 3 to their none, what a spanking huh? lol Marting has been one of my best friends ever since.

I adopted Silabyss as my little brother. Mike means the world to me! Love you lil' Bro!

And then there's Gary, Flounder Flinger, Biff! He and I would disagree on everything. We called a truce and I met him at Christmas Bay one morning and we fished out of his boat in all my honey holes. He spanked me in my home waters that day! lol Of course he was pot licking using live shrimp while I used plastics! No wonder Kim called him a pot licker!

Walkin' Jack is my BUD! He and I fished the Maytag several times, and oh the stories I can tell. I've never heard such language as when he dropped his brand new spoon in the water while attempting to tie it on to his line. Here he is all 5' of him in 4' of water dunking himself trying to grab it before it sank. What a classic moment! lol Reel Anxious was there with us that day.

Monty and I fought long and hard with TP&W to establish an artificial reef in West Bay, only to be told we couldn't.

Over all, it's been a great time had by all around here. Lot's of old friends have since moved on and lost touch. Friends and family members have passed away. New life's have been born. Tons of fish have been caught and tons have been re-established back in our bays. Shrimp boats retired and dismantled. The list goes on with the accomplishments of this Board and its crew.

Thanks Monty!



Stuart said:


> This goes back a few years. Who can name everyone in the pic?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FlakMan has been psoting on this board from the those days


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

vjer1 said:


> And have been here ever since then...Gary my friend...My son Alex stills talks about the warehouse jam I took him to...Vic


Hey we miss ya bro!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Those were some sweet fishing holes HH. Everytime I went back I Texas Slammed em!


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Been on and off the board for awhile. Mostly depending on the work situation. Great fun at beach clean ups, sand dune tree parties, warehouse jams, tuna trips, offshore gatherings, floundering trips and catching up with Mid Life Crisis at various gigs. Still a great board and a great group of people always willing to help and have a good time.....Peace.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> I need more cowbell


Here you go Bill


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Third Gathering for me*

It was at Sabine Lake. I still have a fishing shirt with the iron-on transfer commemorating the weekend. I started on the old *** board about the time it blew up and expelled all the Texians. Something about the guys up north fishing the CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel) got tired of hearing about Texas...they never could figure out what SPI, POC etc meant. (I am not as regular here anymore because I am more of a blue water guy now)


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Medulla is at fishingtx.com he can't log in here now.... Gary,, you were registered after a lot of us.. but ya,, your OLD school! LMAO some of us have been around sense before the 2cool days and have weathered many a storm together.. right B-listers,,,


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

even before I was considered a b-lister...........I lurked on both boards.......right about the time of the great Trout Snot blow ups........email threats, culvert rats, parking lot meetings.........

remember the old school board........and looking at the pictures of the miserable weather you guys endured during your gatherings........


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im with the others and missing them jams.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> It was at Sabine Lake. I still have a fishing shirt with the iron-on transfer commemorating the weekend. I started on the old *** board about the time it blew up and expelled all the Texians. Something about the guys up north fishing the CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel) got tired of hearing about Texas...they never could figure out what SPI, POC etc meant. (I am not as regular here anymore because I am more of a blue water guy now)


John, I believe a lot of it had to do with the fact that while they,up there, measure there beaches in yards we, down here in Texas, measure our beaches in miles....hundreds and hundreds of miles. Just sour grapes if ya ask me...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I remember the last post of Mont's that was deleted. He was smokin hot over it!

Thats when he picked up the marbles and made this great site where us Texans could post with freedom.

This place was clear of Bs for years until the culvert rats figured out they had been abandonded and had been talking to themselves for years with no one noticing their dribble. They then moved in here and its been like it is now ever since.

Biggie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Anybody still have Badhabit's slide show saved? THAT's a classic! Post it up y'all, Guy


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

These are the only two I have H U'ed. Shame on me.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Most of us were old news even when Tooter was new.

LMAO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, Biggie, like you weren't in the culvert with the rest! Ya sure! I remember lots of folks in the culvert,,, a lot whom now will not admit it but I but money someone has a spread sheet to prove different. No need to rag on the old spots.. if it weren't for them this place wouldn't be here. And all the old schoolers have been on all the old sites!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

_EDIT: nevermind......no hijack from me on this thread.........carry on folks...._


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Been around since late 2000 or so...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what bert said.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Most of us were old news even when Tooter was new.
> 
> LMAO


Whew! I thought I was going to have to represent the Port A crowd...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> These are the only two I have H U'ed. Shame on me.


 That brings back some good memories too. The one I'm talking about was set to the song "We are the champions". The first pic was Mont sitting on my steps by the lake. Darrel put a lot of work and love into that one! Guy


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang it Guy,, here lazy! rotfl! Bla Bla Bla!









http://2coolfishing.com/videos/Champions_FINAL.wmv


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I was Seastealth back in 99 or 2000 was gone for a long while..


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

waterspout said:


> dang it Guy,, here lazy! rotfl! Bla Bla Bla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Link wont work for me. Wassup wit dat?  Guy


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I notice there are just A-listers in that link. Wazzz up with dat? lol


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> LOL,, Biggie, like you weren't in the culvert with the rest! Ya sure! I remember lots of folks in the culvert,,, a lot whom now will not admit it but I but money someone has a spread sheet to prove different. No need to rag on the old spots.. if it weren't for them this place wouldn't be here. And all the old schoolers have been on all the old sites!


Dude...LOL it took everyone of you two years to figure out you were left there alone with Tooter, and without the rest of us! It was only then that your captain gave you permission to come here but dont forget i know what instructions he gave you before you got here. It wasn't nice!
All i had to do was type BANGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and everyone of you would jump into step! way back when Bert only had a work computer. LMAO

Biggie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Melon said:


> I notice there are just A-listers in that link. Wazzz up with dat? lol


What's an A lister?  Guy


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> What's an A lister?  Guy


Anyone not a B-lister


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wrong,, defend all you want.. been here sense the beggining. hhahahahaha I've never been Banned Dani! bwwwaaaahahahahahaha! Try again!


Melon, cause A list made it! 

Guy I don't know why,, I got it from a search of BH's post and it was from '05,, so it may have been on the old server. PM Ant pile kicker ,, he's got it saved I bet.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I was "drdrewdog" on the old board and on cccf. That was a _long_ time ago!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Did someone leave a peanut hanging around??


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Long....Long.....Ago in a land far far away

I was Stingray on old yeller but some feller on the board *REALLY HATED STINGRAYS*.  So to keep the peace after the first great crash, I became Hullahopper.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Anybody remember Becky's blue flounder? LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Anybody remember Becky's blue flounder? LOL


Yup!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

the more things change, the more they stay the same.........spout, let biggie troll and think what he wants......he's perpetually mad at folks.......it's like someone tried to steal his girl or something.......

Gary.......hate to admit it........but this was a pretty decent thread back thru some good times.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Long....Long.....Ago in a land far far away
> 
> I was Stingray on old yeller but some feller on the board *REALLY HATED STINGRAYS*.  So to keep the peace after the first great crash, I became Hullahopper.


Where is old Legate? "Kill them all, Kill them all."


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Alas Pee-nut has gone to that great kennel in the sky...*



FishinHippie said:


> Did someone leave a peanut hanging around??


She will not be missed...lol


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Been here a while too. first time I ever posted on a board was over on the surf cam as Maliskin Cult. LOL. Then I matured in my "comptuer social skills" and moved over here. been here since and am now a sponsor for the 3 years. 
Life is good.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Yup!


Your not alone


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I started out over on the cccf board with Sam, Surfrat, Tstubb, Smallbites, and many others from way back in the day. That was back in dec. of 99. Over the years I've mainly lurked this board and made the occasional fishing report post, but still read it daily.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Oh Man...Tooter, how could I have forgotten about that. I would be rolling on the floor reading some of the tales and adventures, LOL.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I was here at the creation of this site when the group of us left dubyu m eye. Does anyone else remember when we had one of the first meets. It was a downtown lunch at the shell building, several years before Mont started this board. Shortly after we had another lunch get together over at Charlies Hamburger on W. Gary. Boy this was many years ago. I went by waypoint then, and still do today.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I only go back something like 5 years or so, not old not new.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I only go back something like 5 years or so, not old not new.


About the same amount of time. We've made a couple of gatherings meeting all of the finest. We had a great time at the warehouse jams and the Sam beach parties. I've had the pleasure to fish with alot of folks on this board for sure.
The Knots


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm still a newbee LOL


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I think I was "recruited" into this place in 2001-2002. Although I was around for the other board too.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I did a little posting on the cccf, mostly lurked. Same on 2cool, although I am catching myself posting more lately. CCCf is what got me interested to start with. The pot stirers and purists tick me off ocasionaly, I just shut it down, cool off and come back. Someday I will make one of the gatherings and meet up with ya'll, there are some top quality people on here that I would love to meet. I feel as if I already know some of ya'll....Touched my heart when Sam passed, and I only knew him online.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

*I was there at the Beginng*



Stuart said:


> This goes back a few years. Who can name everyone in the pic?
> 
> Back (Left-Right) Havens, Bluefish, MT Stringer, Hard Head, Stuart, Counselor, ???
> Front (Left-Right) WBHB???, Walking Jack, Silabyss, Brew, DargelJohn


I started out on that "Other Board". I was there when General Hard Head lead the troops to the Maytag on that First Gathering, and many other Gatherings.

Reelwoman and I hosted the Second Gathering at Matagorda Harbor. That is where we first met Monty and he offered his services as webmaster for a new "Yellow Board".

For a while, I took over the Sheepy Sticker sales from Shallow Minded.

Met a lot of nice folks, on the Boating Forum, who helped me build my Scooter.

This has been a great place over the years, just wish I had more time to contribute these days. DJ


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Legate is in Iowa...*



Bobby said:


> Where is old Legate? "Kill them all, Kill them all."


Pumping the Mississippi back where he belong's!

I've been here since a week after the migration. Y'all are stirring a lot of good memories. Corky that breakfast with you and Jack was the best one I ever ate. Hope that waitress got over it, though.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Remember the yellow board well. Before the Spotted sea trout work group. Before 9-11.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Stringer said:


> I started out over on the cccf board with Sam, Surfrat, Tstubb, Smallbites, and many others from way back in the day. That was back in dec. of 99. Over the years I've mainly lurked this board and made the occasional fishing report post, but still read it daily.


 Silver King mm24  H/U


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Shallow Minded and myself was there with you and the others for pizza. Now you're really going back in history! lol



waypoint said:


> I was here at the creation of this site when the group of us left dubyu m eye. Does anyone else remember when we had one of the first meets. It was a downtown lunch at the shell building, several years before Mont started this board. Shortly after we had another lunch get together over at Charlies Hamburger on W. Gary. Boy this was many years ago. I went by waypoint then, and still do today.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

That was when Bassfreaks and McTrout had real jobs. And Hardhead couldnt have kids. LOL


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Low post count aside (spent way too much time debating on the "other" board), I was there.


MA


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Can't remember the first time I posted but I know it was before 2000.

I remember several gathering at TCD and the one at Aransas Pass. Mikey made these great ID cards.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mowdy Ag said:


> Low post count aside


Did Hardhead have a low post count too? Just wondering about the "couldn't have kids thing"... I know he has a couple of fine ones now and his post count is way up. 

HH, I forgot to add you to the folks I remembered well from the old dubya board buddy.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok will the real momma sohn step forward? lol


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Hard Head said:


> Yep, Shallow Minded and myself was there with you and the others for pizza. Now you're really going back in history! lol


I remember that, seems like a long time ago. I was working at Continental headquarters downtown then. Damen, has it really been that long?

S/M


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Yep, it has been that long Shallow Minded. I do remember you worked for Continental. As far back as I can remember it was that first pizza lunch at Shell that really started this brotherhood for me. 
It was that lunch get together we had sometime afterwards at Charlies Hamburger on W. Gray where I remember meeting Monty for the first time. 

Don "Hardhead" I still have something for you when you had your first birthday get together at your place in Angleton. PM sent your way. 

That was some thirteen or so years ago..... man we are old.

Monty, thanks for making this place a great place for good people with like interest.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Dude, I got sniped way back when, then got it reversed. Can you say OUCH? lol

As for the count, both counts are low these days. lol

Waypoint, PM sent.



Haute Pursuit said:


> Did Hardhead have a low post count too? Just wondering about the "couldn't have kids thing"... I know he has a couple of fine ones now and his post count is way up.
> 
> HH, I forgot to add you to the folks I remembered well from the old dubya board buddy.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> Link wont work for me. Wassup wit dat?  Guy


See if this works better for ya Guy. Thanks again D!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did Hardhead have a low post count too? Just wondering about the "couldn't have kids thing"... I know he has a couple of fine ones now and his post count is way up.
> 
> HH, I forgot to add you to the folks I remembered well from the old dubya board buddy.


Hardhead definitely married UP.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

allicat said:


> See if this works better for ya Guy. Thanks again D!


Dat be it Girl! Thanks! I still get Goose bumps when I here and watch that one. Ole "D" really outdid himself on that one. Seems like I saw more than on alphabetical "character" in there too. Wassup wit dat?







You're all welcome in my camp anytime! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I was also at the first gathering at the maytag. Been arounrd here and the other board almost from the beginning. Remember the wars that got going over the oxygen livewells?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Still here Gary !! Lurking mostly*

I'm ready to stir the pot if needed - hehe. It took me a few months to migrate over from double-ewe-em-eye, but the good lookin' fellas here made the choice a no-brainer. Where is OxyDave these days? I think Trouthunter was the first internet fishing message board person I actuall met. That was before 2cool and we have remained great friends ever since. Who sez internet relationships never last? - Hevy


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I used to be on that W board all the time. Then I found this place. I have met some 2coolers, and the ones I have met are great. I fish with most of them once a year or so. Tried to work up a gathering one weekend on a mid-bay reef in Aransas. It was rolling 3-4 footers when we got out there. Turns out one other made the trip and they were one reef over. LOL

Anyway, thanks Mont. This place rocks!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Been around since the git-go.

Worked with HH but didn't really know each other back then. Saw him post something about being a one armed fisherman and walked by his cube and saw he was O/L! Went down one floor & met Shallow Minded. Didn't make the first lunch at shell but made most of the others at James Coney Island & Zydeco's downtown. Was around for Don's snipping & repair and a couple different wives!! 

Was over on *W*_aste_*M*_anagement_*I*_nc_ for all the psyhco times(Tooter, OxyD, Swamppy, Lynn, Gerry deleting every other post, culvert rats)! Made all the Gatherings back when everyone on the board knew each other.

Jeff


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

allicat said:


> See if this works better for ya Guy. Thanks again D!


Thanks Trudy, you beat me to it, I just got home.... The previous link is no good, different server now.... But I'll always have it available, and a few more.

The one Bob and Pam made was cool too....

Oh, and me, hell I been here forever......lol

And always will be.... You can count on it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I recall showing up for the pizza lunch over at Shell Plaza. I kinda recall that Aquapoz hosted it (maybe?). My first time to meet Waypoint, Shallow M., HH, and a few others. 

Man, the old days. I can't believe its been that long. Seems like yesterday. 

I also recall the old waste board. My first read of that was some guys just going after a guide in Beaumont named Jimmy Brousssard or something. "I got crabs from Jimmy's wife." And, Jimmy would just blow up and rant. I suspect that was in the very early days of internet trolling before more modern techniques had been perfected. 

Good times. Long before sniffers, trout scouts, and Arti's.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

For some of us newbies? What was the name of the old "board" yall speak of? What was the gist of the rift that happened for this one to form? Does the old board still exist?

Just being nosy...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

allicat said:


> See if this works better for ya Guy. Thanks again D!


Well, being a middle B - not an oldie nor a newbie - I sure enjoyed that! I even recognized a few faces!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Our feelings are such with respect to the old board, that its name is a banned word on this site. Hence, the veiled references to the old board. 

Even the phrase "old board" is somewhat of an insult to this board. Like comparing a Yugo to an 911 Turbo. Sure, both are automobiles, but they are of very different classes.

Riff - in summary, bunch of low life trash eventually showed up, grossly over active moderator, multiple burn handles, harsh words, insults, hurt feelings, retaliation, trolling of epic volume via burn handles, drunken postings, critical comments directed at "Texans" as a group, pop-ups like you have never seen, guide spam (from one "guide" in particular) thick as flees on a stray dog, nightly purgings of the inappropriate posts, and then a mass exodus of proportions not seen since biblical times (or at least since the partition of India) as many sought the promised land.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all can thank an email Gerry sent me telling me I should start my own site if I didn't like the way he ran his. I bet he remembers that day well. I know I do. I paid a good friend way over in the outer banks $100 to put me a message board up. I found Terra and FutureQuest not long after that working out of his garage trying to build a webhosting business. We were customer number 688 there. We developed growing pains running the old Webbbs script I hacked so many times I felt like I was married to it. I turned to the vBulletin guys in the UK for help and can still remember them telling me how crazy I was to let folks post pictures. Tooter, Oxy Dave, and some other maniacs all made life a little crazy but through it all, we came out on top. I finally got to the point I needed to sell some banners to stay afloat because donating blood wasn't keeping up with the hosting bills. 

We migrated from a community server to a dedicated server to several dedicated servers in order to keep up with the demand. July 7th of this month, we took over 3 million hits in 24 hours. I am still constantly juggling advertising/business but it's not nearly as bad as it used to be on my end. These days, I ride herd and try and keep the wheels on the tracks and Rob and a couple other guys do the real legwork. It's been nice being able to have time to post again, take trips, go fishing and ride my bike. I don't regret a bit of it. I just finished up with ICAST, a first for me, and can't tell everyone how many times I heard 2cool and the folks here complimented. Believe it or not, I did a dozen or so interviews on camera while I was here talking to folks on the cutting edge of things. Y'all will be able to see them in a couple of months and I am sure I will you will be in for some laughs. We had crowds stopping and taking pics of me doing interviews today, which tells you how much fun I was having doing them. 

I am thankful for everyone that has stuck with the site through all the years and come Nov. 17th, 2cool will be 10 years young. It's hard to believe.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Cool quick techno history Mont*

Your vision become reality, that is 2cool.

Ernest, are you talking about the night all of the handles committed hari-kari? Despite all the bs, that was a hilarious night in cyberville. I think I stayed up until dawn watching it all transpire. Thanks for the memory. - HD


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Thanks Trudy, you beat me to it, I just got home.... The previous link is no good, different server now.... But I'll always have it available, and a few more.
> 
> The one Bob and Pam made was cool too....
> 
> ...


Hey Darrell, can you post the one of Bob and Pam's? I don't remember seeing it...but then I can't member much


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

allicat said:


> Hey Darrell, can you post the one of Bob and Pam's? I don't remember seeing it...but then I can't member much


I did Trudy, see the above post...... #109

LOL, you been drinkin today ????


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Like many others, I have been here ever since the day (almost ten years ago) that WJ sent me an email and said "We are moving and we ain't coming back!". Lo and behold, there it was, the yeller board.

The gatherings have been fun. 50-80 folks show up in all kinds of weather (mostly cold and wet) to eat, drink and be merry for a day. I made name tags for a few of the gatherings, as Reel Tor has shown.

I've made a lot of good frinds and enjoyed the gatherings and warehouse jams.

Those two slide shows brought back some good memories.
Mike


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I did Trudy, see the above post...... #109
> 
> LOL, you been drinkin today ????


NO! But maybe that's the problem :spineyes:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

And then there was Quicksilver. LMAO


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pablo said:


> And then there was Quicksilver. LMAO


I ran into one of the ringleaders of that little debacle at ICAST. He's on at least his 4th new job since then.


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*still alive mostly. checking in. peace*

Gary been gone awhile and nowq postind on my blackberrry but sure remember my old friend. Or will I? Peace

Roll call time! 

As for me, my original handle was Biff. Then it changed to Fl ounder Flinger and then to what it is now. I sometimes wonder whatever happened to folks like Vern, Rusted hooks I belive his handle was. Joe, Medulla762? Reelwoman I think was the first here I talked too and the first to call me a potlicker!  Love ya Kim and Ed! lol

The first 2coolers I met were MT Stringer, Walking Jack and CoolChange at the west end of SLP dang near under the bridge when a bull tide allmost took my tent out while I was in it! 

Later we had some warehouse musical jams where we would all get together and simply put, party! Post up if you were there and have some pics.

And then the beach gatherings. Most stories can't be told in public. :slimer:

Post up if you go WAY back![/QUOTE]


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Must be an imposter....

I have pics from the warehouse jams and then some....need to transfer them from my ancient desk top to my laptop and post some up. 

Medulla762 is still around.....just can't post up on 2cool from work.

Man, oh man.....what memories I have. Police line....do not cross.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I was at the Maytag gathering, and a couple of the TCD ones. Came over from the old board. There was so much plotting and subtrafuge on it, reminded you of the Survivor series! LOL Ole HH had a pretty quick posting trigger finger, and would literally explode on some of those nut cases over there!! LMAO. 

Had a lot of fun here, good entertainment, and ANYTHING you want to know, someone has the answer at their fingertips! Most of the real action took place on the Bottom Feeders forum!

Later
R3F


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

waypoint said:


> Does anyone else remember when we had one of the first meets. It was a downtown lunch at the shell building, several years before Mont started this board. .


I recall that lunch Waypoint. John R hosted us and I remember meeting you there along with Hard Head and Shallow Minded.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

bluewaterho, sorry to break it to you but it is more like 6 or 7 years.... back to 2001, early in the year is when I first got on here, I have been mostly a lurker... I dont post much.....


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Anybody heard from or about LoboJim?


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*Need a new Sheepie Sticker*

Been around a few years myself......my old yellow t-shirt now has more holes than material left ! !

I don't spend as much time at the computer everyday as I used to at the old job....

I think the first 2 Cool'er that I got to fish with was McGolfer....he was gracious enough to allow me to "crew" for him up here on the North Coast of Texas !

Vern showed my brother and I some of his super secret Flounder gigging spots, and then took us to his home where Becky was taking her famous stuffed flounder out of the oven! makes my mouth water all over again just thinking about it!

Shawnna (Red Hen) and I made the SCA banquet in time to see the public unveiling of Rick's sister adorning the cover of the greatest blue water guide ever!

Derby and I spent months swapping days-off and vacation days in order to go to the Port A tuna trip that got blown out, only to have a fantastic jetty trip with Bernard aboard the Stay Bent. Ask him about the compass binnacle light that got us thru the fog!

I have to confess....I'm the one who found the flare washed up on Sam's beach that lead to the infamous occassion.....hope you can forgive me....

I've been trying for years and years to nail Jack's feet to the pier....any pier......and haven't succeeded yet!

With any luck, we will all be posting here and fishing this great State of Texas for many years to come!

Thanks again Mont!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

since i became a 2cooler i have met and fished with a number of real great people


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Long , Long , Ago*

One of the things about being OLD. You can't recall dates or even years , sometimes. Anyway I've been around , mostly lurking for quite a spell. Switched over from the Dreaded *M* board just after this one was formed. 
I think Martin (Trouthunter) told me about it. Can't believe I've know that guy since the 70's. Man, your'e getting OLD, Martin :rotfl:.

But anyway Thanks to Mont for creating this board


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Checking in for roll call.....Man I miss them Jams.
David its great to see ya postin Bud...Been missing you and the family.
Had a bunch of great times with this family....and I am hoping for a bunch more......
Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I remeber the board when I 1st discovered teh inetrnet fishing sites. Nick's Breakawayusa board, the SCCI board and Gowge's - Florida board. Then bum had his board and Tyler Thorsen started the corpus board. 2 cool board was on I lurked on 1st and them posted on later. 

Now 2cool is by far the largest. Tyler has a strong showing for his local market down in Corpus area.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

waypoint said:


> Don "Hardhead" I still have something for you when you had your first birthday get together at your place in Angleton. PM sent your way.
> 
> That was some thirteen or so years ago..... man we are old.


OMG! The mother of all birthday parties!

Remember the Maytag well, although I didn't make any of the gatherings. I posted on those old boards, many good people.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow, I had to pull my profile to see my join date....doesn't seem like it's going on 5 years! The B-listers definately come to mind, along with Chief Charlie and Robs. Mostly though I remember Harbormastor having a birthday every other week! lol
Have met some good folks at tackleswaps and through classified deals...looking forward to meeting more in the future.

rg


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

where is MudBeWithYa


----------



## Mrs. Knot (Sep 11, 2005)

*Old 2coolers*

I miss everyone and wish ya'll a wonderful Christmas and Happy New yearangelsm

PEACE
Mrs. Knot (Adeline)


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Still lurking!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I'm still alive and still around. Don't get out as much anymore so I don't have a lot to post about.
Good to see a lot of folks are still around as well.
Maybe we can put together an old fashion beach gathering this coming year.
Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas..........Krash


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

RussellG said:


> Wow, I had to pull my profile to see my join date....doesn't seem like it's going on 5 years! The B-listers definately come to mind, along with Chief Charlie and Robs. Mostly though I remember Harbormastor having a birthday every other week! lol
> Have met some good folks at tackleswaps and through classified deals...looking forward to meeting more in the future.
> 
> rg


Bwaaahaaahaaa!



Mont said:


> I ran into one of the ringleaders of that little debacle at ICAST. He's on at least his 4th new job since then.


 Samples? I liked him! He was OK for a hippie!

I've met a whole lot of really good folks here though some have procrastinated during the evolution process for one reason or another.......but one thing I've learned throughout the years is that it takes a plethora of individual personalties to make a crew! And this is one fine crew! :wink:

It's all good! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> where is MudBeWithYa


CLASSIC thread- http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=49453

Pics begin with post #13.

Mud got banned in 07 I think..

Kelly


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Another Classic....*

I forget who it was...Legate? That started a string about what do all y'all do when you got to pee and are wearing waders...Prolly 7 or 8 yrs ago...I printed it out and read to my fishing buddies on the way to POC, nearly fell out of the truck laughing! Seems Legate just let it flow, and emptied them out later!

Sorry Legate if it wasn't you!

Later
R3F


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Been here from the beginning. I moved over to 2cool from the board that will remain nameless.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

I'm still around too, work has pulled me away for a while but i'm still checking in occasionally


james


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Cant come by here as often as I like but I work with no computer access!.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Been here since 2005. I cant remember exactly how I found this place, but have enjoyed sharing hunting and fishing reports. Also gives me assurance that there are folks from Texas out there as twisted as I am. 

Merry Christmas 2cool.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

well after a hecktic year, not enough fishing, two hurricanes, to many lost vactions, and a new home. im doing well along with my dad LDL. Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Hey all, dont post here much but I was on the board here a lont time ago went to TG 5 in Port A, made the map party at Fin and Feather I think it was and met a few peeps. ished the next day then dropped in at Roberts Point Park for the festivities. I've known several board members from the SA area for quite a few years now. Met Monty at th eBum Run in Surfside in Sept 2001. I still remember the days on Green Grouper and ***. What a ride!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Proud to say I'm one of the originals. The rest is just history. Mont you're a class act in my book.

Steve - Shallow Minded


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Same here....one of the first ones to migrate from the old dubya, mmmm, eye board. Have seen lots of changes here, each one better than the last. Monty runs a darn good site! 

Merry Christmas to all!

Chuck


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

still here and kicking as well!


----------

